

Ask HN: Hosted Subversion? - dawie

Can anyone recommend a company that offers Hosted Subversion and ticket tracking?
======
rcoder
I work on the Project Kenai (<http://kenai.com/>) team at Sun, and we provide
hosted source code repositories, ticketing, wikis, and a variety of other
tools for project management.

We're still in beta, so you'll need an invite in order to actually create a
project. Hit me up via email (my HN username at gmail.com) and I can pass
along an invite if you're interested.

------
nostrademons
SourceForge? Google Code?

Or do you mean something that keeps the source code private? I never really
understood the point of private source code hosting; if it's on another
company's servers, it's not really private anymore, and I'm sufficiently
paranoid to distrust it.

~~~
Tangurena
I don't know about your ISP situation, but mine is rather unfriendly towards
making my home-based servers visible to the outside world without paying a
sharply more expensive "business" plan.

Further, I'd like to get my friends using a more sophisticated system of
coding than emailing (or sneakernetting) zip files when they "remember" to.
Some of the projects they need help on are contracting projects for companies,
so public-facing anyone-can-access code is neither allowed nor acceptable.

A hosted arrangement means that it will also get backed up, and be more
available.

~~~
nostrademons
I usually just host it off the same webserver that I host the site on. Yeah,
this is terrible for security, but it's not really more terrible than having
someone else host it. And you should be backing up your server anyway...

------
lhorie
If you mean for private repos, unfuddle.com offers both.

~~~
dawie
Have you used them before?

~~~
lhorie
Yeah, for a couple of projects. It's been a pretty smooth experience imo.

